# Acer Aspire 8942G



## insekt (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte mir demnächst mal ein gutes Notebook als Desktopersatz holen, da ich die meiste Zeit nurnoch auf der Xbox 360 spiele.

Ich wollte auf dem Notebook trotzdem noch gerne Strategiespiele laufen haben, wie Civ4, DoW2, CoH und sowas und WoW also nichts allzu anspruchsvolles.

Mindestanforderungen an das Notebook waren für mich persönlich:
- Min. 17,3" mit min. 1600x900
- DirectX 11
- Neue Intel-Architektur (2 Kerne dürfte Reichen für meine Ansprüche)
- Nicht teuerer als 1000€

Ich bin dabei auf diese zwei Notebooks gestoßen und etwas stutzig geworden.

Acer Aspire 8942G-434G64BN inkl. Notebooktasche - Notebook 46,74cm Bilddiagonale 18,4 Zoll --> kaufen bei shoppingfever.de

Acer Aspire 8942G-334G64Mn inkl. Notebooktasche - Notebook 46,74cm Bilddiagonale 18,4 Zoll --> kaufen bei shoppingfever.de

1. Werden beide Notebooks nur von 3 Shops angeboten die allerdings gute Bewertungen bei idealo.de haben.
2. Status "sofort lieferbar" was mich gerade bei dem mit i3 Prozessor sehr wundert.

Was haltet ihr von den jeweiligen Angeboten und würdet ihr eher zum "kleinen" i3 ohne Blu-Ray für 100€ weniger greifen oder den "großen" nehmen mit i5 und Blu-Ray?

MfG Nazraxo


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2010)

Naja, wozu denn ein i5 bei deinen Anforderungen? Wozu unbedingt DX11, das unterstützen "Deine" games doch gar nicht...? Was genau bringt Dir das, außer nem höheren Gerätepeis?

Das ist beides halt bei Notebooks noch sehr neu, vor allem die 5000er-Serie von AMD - da zahlst du also schon ziemlich drauf. Und weil die noch so neu sind, findest du da auch kaum Shops, die das schon haben.


----------



## insekt (15. Januar 2010)

Alternativ hatte ich mir noch den hier rausgesucht

Notebooks Acer Aspire 8935G *18,4" Gaming-Knaller*

Bloß ist der auch nicht groß billiger, hat nur 320GB HDD und kein Blu-Ray-Laufwerk.
Was würdest du denn für meine Ansprüche vorschlagen, wenn man i5 und HD5000 jetzt mal außen vor lässt (Blu-Ray brauch ich nicht)


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2010)

zB Notebooks Acer Aspire 7736G-664G50MN - HD4650  oder Notebooks Samsung R720-Aura T6500 Satida

Das reicht völlig aus für diese Spiele und auch für aktuellere Spiele noch gut aus, zB anno 1404 wäre auch kein Problem. Und 17,3 zoll ist jetzt auch nicht so viel kleiner, zumal: du sitzt ja rel. nah dran, die Tastatur endet ja quasi "im Monitor". 

Oder eines mit nochmal besserer CPU: TOSHIBA Satellite L555-10K 


Die 5650 ist zwar etwas besser, aber nicht viel, und da die 3 oben kein FullHD haben, gleicht sich das sowieso mehr als aus. und die sind halt auch preiswerter   BluRay kann man ja auch nachrüsten.


Sind halt meine Vorschläge, wenn die das große Acer aber besser gefällt, kannst du das auch nehmen.


----------



## insekt (18. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub ich hol mir den hier:

Acer Aspire 7740G-434G64BN - i5-430M 4GB/640GB Blu-ray 17"HD+ HD5650 n W7HP64

Schau aber heute mal im Saturn ob ich mir da ein ähnliches Modell aus der 77er Serie mal anfassen kann schließlich soll ja auch das Look & Feel stimmen.


----------

